# How to permanently disable action center notifications (win7)



## snorkyller

I can't disable action center notifications in windows 7.  You know the flag that appears in the task bar with notification messages?

Here's what I tried with no success:
- Control panel/System and security/Action center/Change action center settings  AND unchecked every check boxes.
- Turning off the security center service

Now, I get a flag in my taskbar, with a notification that tells me that the security center service is disable.

I can't find the service related to these notifications.


What I don't like is that, sometimes, I click accidentally on the flag and the result is the security center, windows update,etc,  being turned on.


----------



## ripprasternode

Brute force works just fine for this one.

Get the "Take Ownership" .reg file from here http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/

right click and take ownership of c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.DLL and c:\windows\system32\ActionCenterCPL.DLL

rename those files .bak and reboot.


----------



## snorkyller

Thanks ripprasternode, but it didn't work.

When I renamed the file, I got the following message (translated from french)

You need an authorization to do this action.
You need an authorization from snorkyller-PC\snorkyller to modify this file.

Well, I AM snorkyller and I'm an administrator.
When you click "Take ownership" a DOS windows appears and here's what is written into it: 

Operation is successful: the file (or folder): c:\windows\system32\actioncenter.dll is now owned by the user snorkyller-PC\snorkyller.
*Administrators: The mapping between the account names ant the security ID have not been done.
0 file correctly processed ; process of 1 file failed.*

I tried to do it with every security software turned off, and no change

Do you have any idea?


----------



## ripprasternode

I have not found this problem myself. The following commands will perform the actions step by step, this may help to understand the error.
It might help to do this in safe mode login as administrator.

In an administrator command prompt CMD, run these commands.

takeown /f "c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.DLL"

calcs "c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.DLL" /G snorkyller:F

ren "c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.DLL" ActionCenter.BAK

If this works run the same commands for ActionCenterCPL.DLL


----------



## ripprasternode

I have spoken to a friend recently about action center. He has been using an alternative method.

Boot from a hirens boot cd http://www.hirensbootcd.net/details/10.2.html

Boot into "Mini XP"

Browse to c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.DLL and ActionCenterCPL.DLL

right click and "reset NTFS permissions" then rename them.


----------



## snorkyller

Thanks for your help ripprasternode.  I appreciate.

It was because of my antivirus (AVG).

I disabled it, and even closed it, but I didn't realize that two AVG services was still running.  After I closed them, "Take ownership" worked, and I was able to rename the two files.  Now, no more notifications from action center.
Thanks


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
Really a informative discussion.  I enjoyed it.
Thanks all.


----------

